
Copernicus's revolutionary ideas reorganized the heavens - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/archaeology-and-history/magazine/2019/march-april/astronomy-theories-nicolaus-copernicus/
======
maxheadroom
Dava Sobel has a great book covering Copernicus and the subsequent publication
of the heliocentric theory[0].

[0] - [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11256934-a-more-
perfect-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11256934-a-more-perfect-
heaven)

